# Just for Laughs - Dumb things people say about SHTF



## sapphyre (Dec 10, 2008)

What are some of the dumbest things you've heard people say about the seriousness or likelihood of a SHTF situation? 

Mine come from my sister. Love her, but she's a sheltered suburbanite supreme who believes everything is peachy in the world, because HER world is peachy. She lives in a yuppy part of the city, completely surrounded by poor, inner city (that they pretend doesn't exist). Also, no guns are allowed in their City (and of course, these sheltered, well-to-do types are the only ones to obey that law). Now, my mom has a very apocalyptic, end of the world, mindset, and she'll send out emails to us kids to get prepared, etc. My sister wrote us all back. She had this gem to share:

_Ha ha.....

Oh no what will my dogs do without my constant pampering, eat birds and squirrels like they naturally want to anyway, oh my! What will we do without electricity and banks and the target. No movies just moon, trees and rain. Crap I'll have to camp in nature, but it's dirty and bugs will get stuck in my hair.

I live in a community that rallies together if we found ourselves without electricity or banks or movie theaters we'll do what we always do....help each other. I have NO doubt about that. 

It must be a lonely and sad life for them living in so much fear._​
Anyone else run into people who poo-poo the whole thing and live in their own cute little la-la land? :cute:


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

The saddest thing I have heard - and hear regularly - is people saying with complete confidence "Oh that will never happen here". The "that" is any shtf scenario that I mention. They are generally very surprised when I start bringing up examples that all these things have already happened here just not recently.
I don't live in fear. I also don't live in denial.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Nothing wrong with hoping for the best, but preparing for the worst. 

I'd rather prepare and have nothing happen than wish I had.
SBJ


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

My Brother lives in Key West. I told my Mom that my DB needs to be prepared, you know, cause they commonly have those little things called Hurricanes. She said, "Don't worry,your brother has plenty of money."


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

sapphyre said:


> _Ha ha.....
> 
> Oh no what will my dogs do without my constant pampering, eat birds and squirrels like they naturally want to anyway, oh my! What will we do without electricity and banks and the target. No movies just moon, trees and rain. Crap I'll have to camp in nature, but it's dirty and bugs will get stuck in my hair.
> 
> ...


Condescension and neighbors with an empty pantry will only go so far...


----------



## sapphyre (Dec 10, 2008)

Was trying to think of a clever catch phrase... "Denial is a great vaccine against fear." Or should that be "opiate", "antidote", or..?

I do live in more fear than those kinds of folks because my eyes are open, preps notwithstanding. So, maybe when they laugh at us "living in fear", what they really mean is "idiots, denial is so much easier!"

Oh, and I told my sister that if th SHTF and society collapses, her dogs are going to be eaten. Too harsh?


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Dumbest thing I've heard was..."when that happens, we're coming to your place"...
Not because I'm a prepper, but because I have more than 2 days worth of food. They don't need to know anymore than that.
Matt
PS response is usually along the lines of "you best announce yourself and be ready to work". That usually gets them to rethink their comment.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Roadking said:


> Dumbest thing I've heard was..."when that happens, we're coming to your place"...
> Not because I'm a prepper, but because I have more than 2 days worth of food. They don't need to know anymore than that.
> Matt
> PS response is usually along the lines of "you best announce yourself and be ready to work". That usually gets them to rethink their comment.


I used to hear that one too. So I told Dh what someone said on here once and he repeats it now. -"No sence comeing all this way to get killed in my driveway."


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Nothing is going to happen. die:

We will come to your house. Think of 7thswan's idea.... :nono:

The government will take care of us. :umno:

I don't believe in guns and couldn't possibly shoot someone. rincess:

I'll go to Canada............. :croc:

Conclusion? Stupid is as Stupid does. 

Blue Collar Comedy Tour's Ron White says, "You can't fix stupid".


----------



## sapphyre (Dec 10, 2008)

I hear this a lot: "What's the use, if I die, I die!"


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

NJ Rich said:


> I'll go to Canada............. :croc:


That's the one that always makes me laugh the loudest and longest. ound: 

Canada would be a death trap for those who planned on such a move. There's even less to live on and less habitable places to escape to in Canada than there is in the USA. It would be suicide for people who say they'd go to Canada.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> The saddest thing I have heard - and hear regularly - is people saying with complete confidence "Oh that will never happen here".


That's the one I hear, too. I still don't understand the reasoning behind it.


> I don't live in fear. I also don't live in denial.


Hear, hear!!! (That would make a great sig line)


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

Last week I had someone tell me the economy is looking up and housing prices are rising.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

7thswan said:


> I used to hear that one too. So I told Dh what someone said on here once and he repeats it now. -"No sence comeing all this way to get killed in my driveway."


I tell them that men will be neutered and kept as slaves and women will become breeding stock.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

My middle sis is still in denial, according to her I am the nut. She goes to the grocery store every three days and once there was a big storm and they were freaking out because they were trapped at home with no milk and no cola! Yes, they were upset that the soda ran out and really cranky they had no milk for their coffee. They were even more upset when the gas ran out and they could not run the borrowed generator. So, after that experience I asked sis was she going to stock some food, gas, and plenty of soda and powdered milk. She said EEWWW!!! No! We will just stay in a hotel next time and I will not ever drink powdered milk no matter how bad it gets.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

The one I hear most often is "Yeah, I've been paying attention, I bought some survival seeds and I'll learn how to grow a garden if need be" At they say it with a sense of pride.

I always wonder what if it is December, or what if your seeds fail for lack of gardening knowledge... Well that's my 2 cents.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Oh this one is too good to pass up.... here goes... MY FAVORITE QUOTES from non preppers...

1 ---- The GOVERNMENT will not let that sort of thing happen!! (take your pick on SHTF situations... she thinks they will prevent all of them!) 

2 ---- We are a civilized society... I don't know ANYONE who would consider killing someone for something like food.... 

3 ---- I don't believe ANY of that is going to happen, and if it does, I want to die FIRST... :stars:

4 ---- Rapture will happen long before any of these things you are worrying about... I will just sit back and know that my place is in heaven and you are wasting your time and money fretting over this silliness....:run:

TA-DA! These are actual things that have been said TO MY FACE in recent years.... and some of them are my FAMILY!!!


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

I know the topic is *Just for Laughs - Dumb things people say about SHTF* and here we are relating all the dumb things people have heard others say.

On a serious note, folks, there isn't anything remotely funny about it. 

This is NOT about people who are in denial or who are 'dumb'. It is an indication that there are many people that are truly ignorant and uneducated about where their resources come from and who take their resources for granted. That is even including some people who call themselves preppers because they think they are being preppers just by putting extra food by when in reality they are not real preppers. There are some so-called preppers who think that because they can hunt now, if the SHTF they will still survive because they can still hunt for food. T'aint so. If a serious SHTF happens in a short time there won't be any food to hunt for and preps that are put by won't last for long. Neither will livestock.

It's actually quite frightening to realize how many ignorant and uneducated people there are, and I wonder how that happened. People weren't so ignorant 50 years ago.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Talk about a downer post. Sometimes it helps to see the humor in things that deep down really aren't that funny.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

ryanthomas said:


> Talk about a downer post. Sometimes it helps to see the humor in things that deep down really aren't that funny.


You are correct in that it was a downer post. I guess the point I was trying to make is that there is nothing funny about being holier-than-thou and condescending, making fun of '_dumb_' people who are ignorant and uneducated through no real fault of their own and who don't even realize that they are ignorant.

Sorry, but I think the topic itself is ignorant and inhumane. The humane thing to do, rather than making fun of those people, would be to try to teach them the things that they don't realize they don't know and should know.

After all, isn't that kind of education what this forum is supposed to be all about?


----------



## sapphyre (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, it seems most people are enjoying this thread, so that's good enough for me. I was indeed trying to bring some levity to what's usually a very heavy board.  There's nothing wrong with a little chuckle and eye-roll once in a while. The rest of the time we can be super serious! I'm sorry you were offended, Paumon!


----------



## sapphyre (Dec 10, 2008)

wvstuck said:


> The one I hear most often is "Yeah, I've been paying attention, I bought some survival seeds and I'll learn how to grow a garden if need be" At they say it with a sense of pride.
> 
> I always wonder what if it is December, or what if your seeds fail for lack of gardening knowledge... Well that's my 2 cents.


This is my parents, but worse! They are preppers in a "we have money but no skill" sense. So they've stockpiled everything they can think of - converted a whole room to it. I've told them that they need to start _now _gardening - figuring out their soil, how to amend it, learning what grows in their climate, etc. What my mom says? "Oh your daddy grew a garden as a boy. He'll know what to do if it comes to that." They don't want to get their hands dirty or learn anything or think about what happens when their canned goods run out! :shrug:


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

sapphyre said:


> Well, it seems most people are enjoying this thread, so that's good enough for me. I was indeed trying to bring some levity to what's usually a very heavy board.  There's nothing wrong with a little chuckle and eye-roll once in a while. The rest of the time we can be super serious! I'm sorry you were offended, Paumon!


I'm sorry Sapphyre, I apologize if I offended you too with my comments. I do understand the need for levity at times. You have no idea how often some of the _seriously_ intended comments made on this board also get major chuckles and eye-rolls out of me and I just keep my mouth shut about it because sometimes discretion is the better part of valor. I guess this was one of those moments when lack of discretion just got my ire up.


----------



## sapphyre (Dec 10, 2008)

It's all good!: I think we all do try to help wherever we can - whenever the uninformed will listen. I don't think they are dumb...maybe dumbed down, but like you said, it's not their fault.


----------



## Wintersong Farm (Aug 22, 2007)

My favorite: "It's never happened before! I can't imagine it happening now." As if their lack of imagination is the limiting factor of reality.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

You can show a person disasters but you can't make them prep!:bdh:

My niece used the "that can't happen here" on me just this week.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Citiots

Not long ago I posted about "The Normalcy Bias" - a lot of people will suffer and die because of this.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Most of my friends tell me they are coming to my house. I say good luck with that as I am a vegetarian. It stops them cold. And that is my point for all of the ones who want to come to my/your house. My preps are made with me in mind. How do you know you will like what I have? 

I am the only one in my family that does anything. I can't even get members to store extra water. Unbelievable. I would help them if anything happened but they live over 500 miles away. They are on their own.

I did have one person tell me that if something happened to our water supply then he would hurry up and fill containers! As if he will have advance notice!!! 

One person told me they never eat at home so there was no need to store any food.

One person told me that they only eat fresh foods nothing frozen or canned so it would be difficult to store food (and they have 3 kids!!!)

One person told me that they had several buckets of wheat in their basement but no grinder and they did not know how to make bread. But that didn't matter because that was all he needed.

My neighbors are shaking their heads at me as they watched me plant 12 more fruit/nut tress "Squirrels will get all of that, you might as well not bother". Just for them I would so love to set up a chicken coop in the front yard and tell them I am getting a goat!!

I guess I am just like everyone else on here experiencing disbelief and concern that more people are not doing everything they can.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

On the other end of the spectrum, I had one of my sisters say to me before Christmas " We (her and two other sisters) were talking and we thought we should buy a property near you (I live an hour north of Toronto) and start some big gardens and raise some animals in case something happens and the whole family can go there and be safe." Well, if I hadn't been sitting down I would about have fallen over with shock! I guess my humble efforts to prep have actually rubbed off a bit and they're starting to see the light! Maybe there is hope for some! I have an awesome family but they're all city folk for the most part and they're not all about to drop everything for a property in the country but it's a thought in the right direction.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Paumon said:


> The humane thing to do, rather than making fun of those people, would be to try to teach them the things that they don't realize they don't know and should know.


A lot of these "dumb things people say" have been responses to the members here trying to do exactly that. We can't make people prep. If they refuse to see the light, not much more we can do. I'm finding this thread pretty humorous, but also instructive in the kind of people that are out there who we may have to deal with someday when they're starving.


----------



## sapphyre (Dec 10, 2008)

truckinguy - I almost got a tear in my wine when I read your post. I too know that feeling when a family member unexpectedly comes to you with real interest. My brother - he asked me with much prologue and nervousness - if I knew anywhere to learn how to shoot. Oh bless his heart! He was afraid to bring up guns. Guns are bad, don't ya know. I loved that he had the instinct to know that I might know, and that he trusted me enough to ask.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

sdnapier said:


> My neighbors are shaking their heads at me as they watched me plant 12 more fruit/nut tress "Squirrels will get all of that, you might as well not bother".


 Squirrel bait for your traps Good plan!! I asked a neighbour if she had a back up generator yet. She's fairly new to the neighbourhood. Oh I'll just borrow the neighbours........................ Umm do you think maybe your neighbours will need theirs and you might want to think about how your going to use one on your panel? She's getting her own or at least working on it.


----------



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

I have heard most of the same things... sdnapier, your reply was so funny! Squirrels & goats! On a serious note, I have been telling my brother & daughter about this for over 6 years. Both thought I was off my rocker! BUT within the last 3 month, my brother has started storing food & my daughter has been asking a lot of questions & reading (something she doesn't do!) Last time I was at her place she had me help her. I think what got them 'on my side' was that I would email them links from HT and others, no message, just the link and I told them that they didn't have to take my word for it, just watch the news & read between the lines!


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Interestingly, I haven't heard much of this anymore lately where I live. Partly because I don't talk with others about it, but also because more have made mention about financial collapse.

I wish I could remember some good ones from a long time ago, but I don't {cry}

However, I look at it this way - the world needs a major reduction of population, guess we know who will go first....


----------



## sapphyre (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh how could I forget this gem!!

My mom, in all seriousness, said that if society collapses, she'll head to Amish Country and live there! After all, they know how to live on the land without electricity and they have all the crops and farm animals one could need! Oh, plus, she said, that they would probably be gone already because the rapture would have already happened and therefore it's not stealing!

I'm like "MOM!! That's your plan?!?" :stars:


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

I woke up this morning thinking about polar shift with increased sea level leading to flooding. I talked to my DH and he said that he was not concerned. My DD replied ok mom we'll just build a hut on stilts and live in the bayou like they have for 100 years in Louisiana.
At least she can adapt.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I never worried much about natural disasters until I saw one with my own 2 eyes.

Converted me. Now I prep.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I don't see much hope for the majority of folks. Maybe if the networks would put on some shows like "Dancing With a Prepper", or "American Prepper Idol", maybe "America's Got Preps". NBC could change their morning show to "Today's Okay, but You Ain't Gonna Like Tomorrow".

I know, not gonna happen, but until people start paying attention to the REAL world around them they're not gonna change.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Paumon said:


> Canada would be a death trap for those who planned on such a move. There's even less to live on and less habitable places to escape to in Canada than there is in the USA. It would be suicide for people who say they'd go to Canada.


I'm thinking it's suicide for anyone to think they're going to be able to 'move' or 'bug out' to anyplace, if the shtf.... If your not there now, odds are you'll not make it there, when it counts.... and if you do, that it won't be taken over already by locals (who know everything about your place already!).


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

"It won't happen because people need things"...don't even ask because I have no idea what that is supposed to mean.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

this isn't funny but I have heard it way too many times. 

" People have been saying that for years and years, and nothing ever happens."

What?

Can you just imagine what Noah had to put up with?


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

My bro and I were talking about severe weather. He hasn't lived through anything really horrible. I've lived through hurricanes and took a direct hit with an F4 tornado.... so, anyway, he asked, "You have a generator, right?". I said, "Of course, don't you?". His reply: "I don't need one. I live in the city." :doh: I told him that I lived in the city, too, when we lost power for almost 2 wks due to a hurricane, and that he has WAY too much faith in city services!

Another one...
My DS26 told his future MIL that when SHTF looks imminent, he and his GF will be buggin out to my place. She got MAD, and said, "That's so wrong! You need to stay here and help people in your community! Share your food and help take care of others!" He said, "Awww, that sounds nice..... But, you'll wake up when you realize that those you want to help will kill you for your food."  That's my boy! :clap:


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

AR Transplant said:


> this isn't funny but I have heard it way too many times.
> 
> " People have been saying that for years and years, and nothing ever happens."
> 
> ...


No doubt! 

I live on top of a mountain. When the areas down below flood, and someone asks if I suffered any flooding, I tell them, "if MY place floods, it'll mean Noah's on his way to get me!"


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

texican said:


> I'm thinking it's suicide for anyone to think they're going to be able to 'move' or 'bug out' to anyplace, if the shtf.... If your not there now, odds are you'll not make it there, when it counts.... and if you do, that it won't be taken over already by locals (who know everything about your place already!).


Yep... I "bugged out" years ago! I worry for my kids. My son is onboard, though, and he keeps a keen ear out. I tell him that, better to come a year too soon than a day too late! Besides, why does he need an excuse to visit his momma? 

My DD28 and her hubby will stay in the city! :sob: :sob: Pretty sure my SIL thinks I'm nuts, but is too kind to say it.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Personally, I love it when people here say: "I'm all set with wheat - I have almost 200 lbs." When we start poking fun there's just no end to it. It's interesting that a few years ago, we had a really good time with threads like this. Maybe it isn't so funny to some today because the situation is continuing to shift towards the deep? 

But in light of the thread 
Most of the people in our church know that we follow the directions given so most of my friends know that I store food. The other people that I meet, except for a very few that know more, know that I raise a garden and fruit, have chickens, and raise a steer - and then do that crazy thing with a bit of wool. They think I do it because I am a hobby farmer, yuppie enough to want fresh food and dumb enough to raise it myself. Here's what I have heard:

"you know it costs less to buy that stuff in the store."
" there are farms all around you if you want fresh vegetables, why work so hard?"
" you do too have time to go to lunch, how busy can you really be?"
"you can grind wheat? why?" 
"I don't think homemade bread is any different that the expensive stuff from the store"
"homemade isn't always healthier, you know."
"who could ever use up 4 cans of cream of chicken soup?"
noting the canning lids in my cart - " I didn't know you could even buy those things any more, aren't they antiques"
"don't you get all dirty working in the garden?"
"do you actually touch your cow?"
"don't you miss fingernails"

Ah....it just too much some days. But I smile and tell them what I think they need to know. However, more and more, I'm starting to hear "You're really smart. I wish I knew how to do all that."


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Callieslamb said:


> However, more and more, I'm starting to hear "You're really smart. I wish I knew how to do all that."


More and more...
After all my misadventures and close calls , I've often wondered why I'm still around. I guess God ain't done with me yet, I still got more prepping for family and teaching to do.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

This is in reply to the "more and more", sorry for any drift.

Had a surprise run in last night at the Scouts Blue and Gold. Another leader's wife and I were talking. Didn't realize we lived less than a mile apart...on the same road, but knew each other by the garden we keep. Not really surprising as we are pretty much homebodies and don't socialize often, but very refreshing to find someone along the same lines...they want to learn to can...they make apple sauce and went me to teach them how to make fruit leather...by the way, they have granted us access to their orchard and any equipment we may need, including their tiller if I'll tell them the type of corn we grow...LOL!
Matt


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I quite enjoy talking to the Rambo survivalists who's only prepping has been filling a backpack and collecting guns. Although they've never used the equipment and often never been hunting or camping...they envision themselves running around in the woods eating nothing but rabbits that they shoot with their unlimited supply of ammo they are toting around on their backs


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

My MIL " Ummmm no I don't want to go in on beef from the butcher, I like my meat fresh from the grocery store"

guhhhhh


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I have learned not to get into a discussion with people about preps or firearms. The less they know the better. I did meet one about 3 wooks ago who admitted he had three years of food storee and put his cash into coin. He has been a friend of a friend and openly discussed what he was doing. "Cash won't do you much good when SHTF".

My wife has fallen off the prep wagon again. You would think I was a NatGeo Prepper but I am not but am according to her, "You have enough. Time to use it up and not buy more". My wife flip flops more than a politician. :stars:

Two of my sons don't think we have anything to worry about. eep: Our third son wants to stock but his wife would rather shop for stuff you can''t eat except fattening goodies. She has a never ending supply of carp to eat but not a can of veggies in sight. Rather than rocking the boat he doesn't prep. 

Yes, his wife is friends with our DIL who throws food out when it reaches the "Best used by date. "You can't fix stupid"! :doh: 

I just shake my head and do what I want and won't let them effect what I do.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

My sis lives in LA and works 40 miles from home.... as she owns her own company she could easily load in some emergency supplies. She finally decided that it was a good idea to have some things in place in the event of an earthquake.. I gave her a few lists and some links.. doubt she's done anything about it. 

Then I asked her if it was really bad or SHTF what would she do... she said she'd come to my house... when I asked how she figured she'd get 500 miles she said her Prius would get here there! HA..... I asked her what would she would be eating as she walked that distance through the desert in her heels over the next month...... Wonder if she ever put that change of clothes and sneakers into the car? 

At least she's starting to think about it.. now to just get her to do it.....


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

NJ Rich said:


> I'll go to Canada............. :croc:


This one always gets me. Why do people think that Canada is some vast, uninhabited land full of trees dropping fruit, vegetables springing from the ground, and animals just waiting to be harvested?

It's funny that we go from igloo-dwelling, blubber-eating inhabitants of a frozen wasteland to something comparable to the Garden of Eden, depending on how bad the economy gets.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

texastami said:


> Oh this one is too good to pass up.... here goes... MY FAVORITE QUOTES from non preppers...
> 
> 1 ---- The GOVERNMENT will not let that sort of thing happen!! (take your pick on SHTF situations... she thinks they will prevent all of them!)
> _*The Government is just as likely to be the cause*_
> ...


_
Had to stop and make commentary on this post!_


----------



## sapphyre (Dec 10, 2008)

I've actually had someone say that they would be first in line to get into the FEMA camps in a nationwide disaster. You know, the ones with razor wire pointing both inside and outside. Yeeeeesh! Because, you know, giving up your freedom is so much easier than preparation.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

sapphyre said:


> I've actually had someone say that they would be first in line to get into the FEMA camps in a nationwide disaster. You know, the ones with razor wire pointing both inside and outside. Yeeeeesh! Because, you know, giving up your freedom is so much easier than preparation.


I heard the FEMA camps have great Super Bowl parties. The rest of the year probably isn't much fun though.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

A while back we were talking about emergency preparedness with some really nice people we know who are very good acquaintances. I told them that because of where we lived they should really have a large stock of food and other basic supplies. The wife said she preferred to shop every day because things were "fresher". I just looked at her and bit my tongue hoping it would stop me from laughing out loud and telling her the realities of our life. It didn't. We only get trucks in once a week. If you buy produce, meat or dairy anytime during that week it is the same stuff that came off the truck on Friday. The next discussion was what would happen if we lost contact with the south and everything just stopped. I pointed out that they only had enough food in the house for a day or two. Teenage son who was listening to us kind of snorted and said - "we will just order in pizza."

Sigh. The apple does not fall far from the tree - and these guys wouldn't even pick it up to put it in the pantry!


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

texastami said:


> Oh this one is too good to pass up.... here goes... MY FAVORITE QUOTES from non preppers...
> 
> 1 ---- The GOVERNMENT will not let that sort of thing happen!! (take your pick on SHTF situations... she thinks they will prevent all of them!)
> 
> ...



Just curious....what chapter and verse talks about the word" rapture"????


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

In just the past year (keep in mind we are stationed in Germany):

"Oh, we'll just eat at the DFAC." (sure you will)
"Why would I need nasty shelf stable milk, we have a Commissary." (that routinely runs out of the much beloved 2% half gallons that cost $1.98)
"I don't shop on the economy at all...I don't trust that it's fresh." (um, okay...it's a farmer's market but it's not as fresh as the stuff shipped to us through US Customs.)
"They wouldn't let us starve, a Post lockdown is impossible." (let me tell you about our time in Vilseck, Germany after 9/11...yeah, impossible.)


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Jessimeridith, I'm woefully ignorant what happened in Vilseck Germany after 9/11. Would you mind posting a synopsis? Or PM me if you would rather not put it out here on the board?


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

We were on solid lockdown for two weeks. AAFES (PX) trucks and Commissary delivery trucks were allowed on (they were the only ones and only twice during that two weeks), however the sense of panic caused the shelves to be cleared quickly of comfort foods and easy to cook stuff. A lot of the neighbors that had no idea how to cook without a box got a nice hard lesson, probably didn't stick though.

The relevance is that Baumholder (where we currently are) is populated by A LOT of young families/wives that just don't have the skills to plan ahead or even cook without the box. Delivery and most of the take-outs are off post, only 3 places on post for take-out and our Commissary routinely runs out of stuff with empty spots on the shelves for weeks. These people would have NO CLUE how to even remotely deal with another issue like a post lockdown.

ETA: It is more the idea of "impossible" that I laugh at. Sure, you just keep on thinking that.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Being on a base, you don't have much of an opportunity to garden and raise critters either.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

The one that I hear from another person that considers himself a prepper is that we should move to the town he lives in because it's bigger so there are more people to work together. When we asked how many of his neighbors were preppers he has no idea. When asked where he gets his water he says, that's no problem. Our town has it's own water supply. He has no clue that if power is disrupted that he won't have that water, nor will he have his town sewage. He can't raise any animals because it's against the law in his area. He does have a little land to grow crops because he bought the empty lot next to him. He still thinks that the city officials and first responders will be working as usualy. He even told us that they have a hospital close by that we don't have.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree that the comments of these folks, friends and family all around us, are sad. I think though, that if we don't find humor in everyday, then we might just cry--all the time. My dad and mom pooh-poohed my prepping as ridiculous until dad started hearing it from other sources. Now my parents are starting to put back some supplies. Dave Ramsey calls this "powdered butt syndrome"--you can't take advice from someone if you've powdered their backside. My favorite quote is, "God will take care of us". Now, while I believe God will take care of your needs, nowhere does the scripture promise you electricity. Nowhere does the Bible promise that walmart will stay open. Nowhere does it promise to maintain your level of comfort of this modern age. Our ability to keep our houses 72 degrees, and open a cabinet that freezes or refrigerates is a modern fluke in the history of man. It's not the way man has lived 99% of the time since he began to walk upright on earth. Gosh, how much we take for granted!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

*Dumb things people say about SHTF*

"The living will envy the dead." Can't think of how many times someone has quoted that one to me.

"I'll just come over to YOUR place." There are a handful of people I would allow in even if they came empty handed. YOU are not one of them.

"I've got my bugout bag all packed and will head out for the national/state forest." You and how many others? And when you get there then what?

"I'm not worried as I've got a year's supply of food in my closet." One of those "year's supply food kits" from a dealer that's been there for ten years that you've never tried any of to see if you even like it.

"But what if you're wrong and nothing ever happens?" I can afford to be wrong since we use everything we store. What if YOU are wrong? Can you afford that?

"We won't starve. I have a list of every Mormon in the area." I have a little list too and you just went to the top of it. 

"The government will send in aid and supplies." You really did not pay attention during the last dozen major natural disasters did you? _Eventually_ they will send in help and it might even reach you and be something you can use. But chances are you'll stand for hours in line in the heat (or snow) waiting for it.

"We'll just drive out of the area to where things are normal." Just going to load up the family in Chitty-Chitty Bang Bang and fly out then? I know you did not pay attention to the last half-dozen major hurricanes that made landfall in the U.S. Those were _localized_ disasters. Now imagine one that affects an entire state or region.

"I have lots of gold and silver stored away. We'll make out OK." If you survive to reach the other side you may have enough to buy my place and everything in it. If you survive to reach the other side. Now tell me about your other preps...

"We've got plenty of rifles and ammunition and we know how to use them." Far more weapons and ammo than other material preps in fact. Well, time to bring our that little list again. You're second on it. Though if you behave yourself we may trade you for some of it.

"The United Nations will send help if we have a national disaster." Presuming it hasn't affected the other member nations I'm sure they will. But you do realize that the United States (we'll not include Canada or Mexico) occupies most of the habitable parts of the North American _continent_? And in those wide scale relief scenarios that the U.N. did accomplish anything meaningful in just who provided the significant part of the transport?

I'm sure if I put my mind to it I could remember still more.


----------



## sapphyre (Dec 10, 2008)

SO many good comments. I agree with your observation, Bourbonred. If we don't find a way to laugh, we will only cry. 

I want to ramble on a little bit more about my mom's bug out plan of making her way to Amish country after the SHTF. 

One, she's in FL. Amish are in the Midwest and some eastern seaboard states. How is she going to get there, through the curfews, lockdowns, bandits and raiders and no working gas stations...

Two, she assumes their farms will be empty for the taking. Her and a couple hundred of her closest friends with the same ideas - and who also have guns (she does not and will not, nor will my dad). What will she do when the farms are not empty and the Amish cannot or will not take her in? Or the gangs that have already shot dead all the Amish greet her with open fire?

Three, she doesn't know the first slightest thing about running a farm. She barely gets out of the house ..or even out of bed. She's never really worked a day in her life. Sigh.

Hers is a silly, sad little fantasy. I don't know why she clings to it as viable! :yuck:


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

sapphyre said:


> SO many good comments. I agree with your observation, Bourbonred. If we don't find a way to laugh, we will only cry.
> 
> I want to ramble on a little bit more about my mom's bug out plan of making her way to Amish country after the SHTF.
> 
> ...


We have some Amish about an hours drive from us. I'm sure there are some Amish in Florida too.


----------



## sapphyre (Dec 10, 2008)

I know there's Quakers in the South, which range culturally from fully modern to fully Amish-like. Still, I'm not gonna tell her there might be Amish in FL! Stop encouraging her, will ya? *grin*


----------

